# Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?



## toschbaer (3. Jan. 2008)

HI,
ich habe da mal Fragen!!!
Hat jemand von euch einen BiofilmreaKtor? 
Wenn ja, seid Ihr damit zufrieden?
Wie sieht das Innenleben des Reaktor aus??

Und ich wünsche Euch ein gutes und gesundes Neues Jahr!!!   

MfG
Friedhelm

Edit by Joachim: Titel geändert.


----------



## toschbaer (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Friedhelm.

Wat is los? Warum so rot?  
Hast Du es unterdessen mal mit der Suche versucht? 

Mindestens 1x haben wir uns schon ausführlicher mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. 
Guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6465/?q=biofilmreaktor

Ich hab leider keinen.............


----------



## Haitu (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo,

Ein Appel für den Biofilm.

Ein Biofilm bildet sich immer dort wo Wasser vorhanden ist, wo Bakterien sich festhalten können und in Ruhe gelassen mit der Besiedlung beginnen können. 
Es ist eine Multikuli-Bakteriengesellschaft die an einander und von einander profitiert und sich sich dabei auch wechselseitig gesund erhält.
Zu erkennen meist als Schleimiges am Medium und zu vergleichen mit unserer Darmflora oder auch mit einem Biotop wie es ein Korallenriff ist. 
Und genau wie dieses braucht der Biofilm zur Entwicklung Zeit und gleichbleibende Lebensbedingungen, dazu gehören auch die Jahreszeiten.
Für die biologische Reinigung des Teichwassers gibt es nichts besseres.
Da sich solcher Biofilm auf allen Filtermedien bilden kann und sogar an der Grenzfläche Wasser-Luft, dann nennt man ihn Kammhaut, ist die Wahlmöglichkeit des Filtermediums immens vielfältig.
_Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass jemand die Lamellen von Chalosien geschreddert hat; Darauf muss man erst einmal kommen. Aber warum nicht, auch da können sich Biofilme drauf bilden._
Eigentlich dürften Filtermedien nicht durchgespült/rückgespült "gereinigt" werden.
Darum ist mir eine gröbere Körnung beim eigentlichen Biofiltersubstrat lieber als eine feine.
Daraus folgt dann auch ein größeres Behältervolumen.

Den Platz hat aber nicht jeder und muss dann wegen der erforderlichen Besiedlungsfläche auf kleinere Körnung ausweichen.
Das geht, aber dafür sollte dann eine gute Vorklärung, mindestens siebfilteräqiuvalent, vorhanden sein. Es gibt bei entsprechender Vorfilterung eigentlich keine Gefahr, dass der Biofilm den Filter zuwachsen lässt, undurchlässig werden lässt. 
Der Biofilm selber formt Kanäle durch die das Wasser die Nährstoffe heranführen kann.

Das ganze ist eben ein hochorganisierter, nähstoffverwertender Organismus.

Die Tonnenvorklärer, zu denen ich auch gehöre, sollten das gröbere Material verwenden.
Bei uns wäre das Zusetzen des Mediums bei feiner Körnung durch gröbere Partartikel eher gegeben.
Es sollte eigentlich gewährleistet sein, dass sich das Filtermedium nicht verstopfen kann, eine Rückspülung wie immer nicht notwendig wird.
Darum finde ich einen Freiraum unter dem Substrat gut in dem sich Humus "Schlamm" sammeln kann. Humus?
Wenn der Biofilm in Ordnung ist, müsste er eigentlich reinen Humus produzieren.


Einige werden jetzt denken, Humus? ist das nicht der reinste Dünger für meinen Teich?
Nein, es entsteht hier ein Dauerhumus, der kann Nährstoffe sehr gut binden und erst Pflanzen können in einem komplizierten Verfahren die Nähstoffe im Humus herauslösen und sich nutzbar machen, und den kann man dann vielleicht ein mal im Jahr, im frühen Frühjahr? ablassen oder auch abziehen.
Bei einem bepflanzten Filter entsteht dann zwangsläufig weniger Humus, da hier ja schon einiges in Pflanzenmasse umgewandelt wird.
Auch auf dem Humus entwickelt sich im Grenzbereich Humus-Wasser ein Biofilm, ein anders strukturierter, aber auch einer der für die Wassergesundheit vorteilhaft ist.
Darum denke ich sollte man im Frühjahr nicht alles an Schlamm rausholen, sondern die Hälfte ca.
Wenn man die Regenwassernutzer fragt, ich meine die, die damit waschen, ihr Klo spülen und anderes, ihre Sammeltanks nie reinigen, wird man hören, dass das Wasser von Jahr zu Jahr "frischer" riecht.
Das bewirkt der Biofilm auf den Wänden und insbesondere am Boden.


----------



## axel (3. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

Danke Otto !

Das war Klasse beschrieben ! 
Danke für die Tips !

Gruß    axel


----------



## toschbaer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Otto,
ich möchte mich Axels Meinung anschließen und Dir für die gut verständlichen Ausführungen danken!
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es möglich ist ohne UVC-Brenner, I-Tronic oder Ultraschall auszukommen!
Meiner Erfahrung nach wird durch einen UVC-Brenner nicht nur die Zellstruktur der Schwebealgen und der wichtigen Bakterien zerstört, sondern es entsteht Nahrung für die "langen grünen Pflanzen".  
Das heißt im Prinzip, je höher die UVC-Bestrahlung ist desto mehr "Nahrung" wird ihnen geliefert.
Also will man dann die Fadenalgen wieder los werden! :beeten 
Für mich folgert daraus, dass durch die Zerstörung beider Algenarten die Wasserqualität für Fische ungenügend wird.
Meinen Teichfilter habe ich aus diesem Grund wie von Otto beschrieben aufgebaut. Daher hoffe ich - wie schon mal von mir gesagt - dass ich den Filter höchstens 1x jährlich reinigen muss!
Nach meiner persönlichen "Teichphilosophie" sollte man einen Filter mit so wenig Energie (Strom) wie möglich betreiben. Mein 4- Kammerfilter auf Schwerkraft wurde von mir mit einer 10.000 er Pumpe mit 75 Watt bestückt ( von "LifeTech" 104,-€ - von ihnen selbst dann nachgemessen mit ca. 95 Watt ). Das Wasser lasse ich langsam durchfließen, damit die Bakterien genügend Zeit haben ihre "Arbeit" zu verrichten.
Den Filterausgang habe ich mit einem Y-Stück gesplittet, so dass die eine Hälfte in den Teich geleitet wird und die andere zum 5000 l "Bio-Kies-Pflanzen-Filterteich" ( siehe mein Album).
Den Skimmer betreibe ich mit einer 6000 er Pumpe ( 75 Watt ) - nicht auf Schwerkraft -da ich diesen mit einer Zeitschaltuhr nur für 3 Stunden täglich laufen lasse.
Bisher habe ich kristall klares Wasser und die Werte sind optimal. Ich hoffe, dass es im Sommer ebenso bleibt!

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

hallo friedhelm 

ich glaube daß du am anfang das gemeint hast, oder???

http://www.biofilmreaktor.eu/

kam bei deiner frage bei mir so rüber. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## toschbaer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Filterbau*

Hallo Jürgen,
  genau das!!!
Daraus schlußfolgernd habe ich mir meinen Filter (3400l) im Dezember gebaut,
1. Kammer 25 Kg Zeolith verteilt in 10 Kunststoff- Gewebesäcke
               30 Kg Lavasteine verteilt in 2o KS Gewebesäcke:
               dieses soll als Vorfilter fungieren.
2.+3. Kammer 1.500 l klein geschnittene Jalousien
4. Kammer  200 l Filterschaumplatten

und dann den Foto 
Durch dieses Sytem sollte der Teich (mit ca.15 Tonnen Steinen von 10-30 cm Durchmesser) genügend Biofilmfläche haben.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gerd5000 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - BiofilmreaKtor?*

Hallo. 
Ich wollte berichten, wie ich über den Winter gekommen bin, mit meinem Biofilmreaktor. 
Ich habe im März mal die Wasserwerte genommen, kann nur sagen, Super Werte. Ihr würdet sagen: Kunststück, noch kein füttern, also auch keine Verunreinigungen. 
Danach habe ich regelmäßig alle 2 Wochen die Wasserwerte überprüft. 
Ergebnis: bis heute 
noch super Werte. Obwohl 
1.) ich habe seit Sommer 2007 ca. 60 Jungbrut-Kois, die mittlerweile schon 5-8 cm erreicht haben, im Filtergraben schwimmen. 
2.) Ich habe im Mai 2 Medikamentenbehandlungen durchgeführt (Malachit grün). 
Außer der Jungbrut habe ich im Teich (22000 Liter)noch 20 Kois zwischen 30 und 60 cm und 3 __ Störe schwimmen. 
Trotz des Überbesatzes und 3-4 mal füttern pro Tag sind die Wasserwerte 
gut und vor allen Dingen bleiben diese stabil, auch während der Medikamentenbehandlung. 
Es ist das erste Jahr, wo ich keine Starterbakterien einsetzen mußte. 
Nach der Medikamentenbehandlung hätte ich diese wieder erneuern müssen. 
Ich bin mit meinem Biofilmreaktor sehr zufrieden und möchte diesen nicht mehr missen, obwohl er in anderen Foren runtergemacht wurde und sogar als "Gülleschleuder" bezeichnet wurde. 
Soviel erstmal. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## toschbaer (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Gerd,
schön, dass der Biofilmreaktor funktioniert !  

Ist er gekauft oder hast Du ihn selber gebaut ? 
Mich würde Durchmesser, Länge und Inhalt interessieren...!  

Du schreibst, dass die Wasserwerte gut sind - ist das Wasser dabei auch klar?

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## gerd5000 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Friedhelm.
Solch einen Biofilmreaktor kann man selbst nicht herstellen. Der Biofilm für meine 22000 Liter ist untergebracht in ca. 3 Meter 150er KG-2000 Rohr, worin sich kleine geriffelte Röhrchen befinden. Mit 5 Liter meines Teichwassers wurde in einem sehr aufwendigem Verfahren in ca. 1 Woche ein Biofilm hergestellt, der genau meine Teichstrukturen enthält. Dieser Biofilm wird dann auf die geriffelten Röhrchen aufgebracht. Der Biofilm ist völlig unempfindlich gegen Medikamentenbehandlungen, paßt sich sofort an neue Begebenheiten an (viel füttern, Überbesatz usw.). Auch würde er keinen Schaden nehmen, wenn ich ihn für ein paar Tage stillegen würde. Die Bakterien im Biofilmreaktor würden sich dann sofort anpassen und den Organismus runterfahren. Bei herkömmlichen Biofiltern würde nach 2 Stunden Stillstand schon das Massensterben der Bakterien anfangen. 
Klares Wasser heißt nicht immer auch gute Wasserwerte. Wenn sich nach kräftigem nährstoffreichem Regen Fadenalgen bilden und kurze Zeit später wieder absterben, so entstehen Schwebstoffe, die das Wasser trüben. Deshalb können trotzdem die Wasserwerte gut sein.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi gerd
meinst du den, guckst du
http://www.biofilmreaktor.eu/

ich hatte schon vor längerer zeit mit jürgen scheen email-kontakt aufgenommen. 

das ganze hörte sich auch gut an, aber der preis war mir zu hoch.
ich will später mal meinen teich auf 30-40m3 vergrößern.da hätte ich 3swing-beads vom heinrich bekommen.:? 



> Auch würde er keinen Schaden nehmen, wenn ich ihn für ein paar Tage stillegen würde. Die Bakterien im Biofilmreaktor würden sich dann sofort anpassen und den Organismus runterfahren. Bei herkömmlichen Biofiltern würde nach 2 Stunden Stillstand schon das Massensterben der Bakterien anfangen.




was für wunderbakterien sollen das denn sein?
haben die ne sauerstoffflasche auf dem rücken?
ich will nix schlechtes über diesen biofilmreaktor sagen. ich weiß auch das eines der geheimnisse die oberflächen-beschaffenheit des inneren "wellrohrs" ist.
aber an wunderbakterien glaube ich nicht.
schon gar nicht wenn es bei manchen teichen wegen starken regenfällen zu leichten wasserproblemen kommen kann.

da ich aber an solchen "sachen" sehr interessiert bin, wäre ich dir dankbar wenn du uns auf den laufenden halten würdest.

ps:natürlich kann ich da auch falsch liegen...ich hatte ja auch keine möglichkeit den reaktor zu testen.


----------



## Haitu (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir die von Jürgen und Heike eingestellte Webseite durchgelesen.
Da sage ich frei nach Goethe: "Die Worte hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube".
Ein Biofilm entwickelt sich auf Grund des Nahrungsangebotes und unterliegt dann auch entsprechenden Angleichungen/Veränderungen.
Eine anfänglich auf Basis des Teichwassers gezüchtete Bakterienkultur muss nicht zwangsläufig so bleiben.
Das Besiedlungsmedium in Rohre zu packen, an das ich später nicht mehr ran komme, würde mir ebenfalls nicht schmecken. Eine Rückspühlmöglichkeit sollte dann auf alle Fälle vorgesehen sein.


----------



## jochen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo,

was mich ein wenig stutzig macht,
in dem von Jürgen eingestellten Link wird beschrieben,

das der Reaktor am Aquarium verwendet werden kann,
und nun kommts, bei Verwendung des Reaktors werden keine Wasserwechsel mehr benötigt!

Das würde ja bedeuten das der Filter auch denitrifiziert, also Nitrat abbaut.

Ich war gerade in zwei meiner Meinung nach sehr guten Aquarienforen,
habe Biofilmreaktor in der Suche eingegeben,
und habe in beiden Foren keine Antwort bekommen.

Wenn der Filter so funktionieren würde wie beschrieben,
wäre doch sicherlich irgendjemand schon darauf gekommen,
und diesen nitratabbauenden Filter bei sich im Aquarium eingebaut...
und den Erfolg (Nitratabbau) in den Foren beschrieben.

Ich will das nicht schlechtreden, nur das sind eben meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## BATE (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo
Alle mit einander

Ich weiß aus meiner Aquarium Zeit das Sera Früher einen Nitratfilter fürs
Aquarium hatte.Nur da musste man die Bacs mit so nen Fluid Füttern. 
Sonst wären die hopps gegangen.Ich glaub ich hab noch im Keller so ein
Teil.Ich such mal die Anleitung,liegt sicher auch noch rum.Wenns Interessiert?
Tschüss
Günther


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Günther,

gib mal "Wodka" in die Suche ein, dann findest Du mehr zum Nitratfilter.

Ansonsten ist mir der "Reaktor" bzw. sein "Alleskönnen" bis jetzt eher suspekt.


----------



## BATE (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo
Annett 

Wahr gerade im Keller meinen Biodenitrator,so nennt sich das Teil,zu
untersuchen.Mit dem Ergebnis ...........Seht selbst(Bilder).Als Trägermaterial
Filterwolle wer hätte sich das Gedacht.Jetzt ist er leider Tot:beeten .
Warum hast du dich nicht ergeben,so mußte ich gewalt anwenden.Warum?
War sowieso ein sch... Teil wo man Bakis füttern muß.Aber auch bei anderen
Systemen zur Nitrat Reduktion muß auf eine art gefüttert werden(bei Zajac
Nitratreduktor füttert man mit Deniballs).In der Anleitung steht nicht 
wirklich was Informatives(blabla blabla).Ein so ein Fläschchen Nährstofflösung
reicht für 20 Tage.Die Fressen recht Viel .
Ok. das war mein Ergebnis.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## gerd5000 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Teichfreunde. 
Der Biologe Herr Scheen hat mir versichert, das der Biofilm nicht abstirbt, selbst wenn ich den Biofilmreaktor den ganzen Winter nicht benutze. Er darf nur nicht trocken werden. Natürlich soll man im Frühjahr, bei Inbetriebnahme  die ersten paar Liter Teichwasser, die durch den Biofilmreaktor laufen nicht in den Teich leiten. Danach ist der Biofilmreaktor innerhalb kurzer Zeit wieder auf 100% Leistung.
Da ich kein Biologe bin, kann ich nur das wiedergeben, was Herr Scheeen mir erklärt hat. Im Übrigen habe ich seit dem Einsatz des Biofilmreaktors keine Wasserwechsel mehr gemacht.
Wenn Ihr spezielle Fragen habt, mailt Herrn Scheen einfach an. Er wird euch alle Fragen beantworten.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi 
hab ichs doch gewußt, doch jürgen scheen. 

also mal vorne weg.... 
generell gibts gegen die jürgens frei nix schlechtes zu sagen gell. 

aber ich würde sagen das mal einer von den bakterienexperten hier mal aktiv werden sollte.:smoki 

ich habe schon mal kontakt mit ihm gehabt (wegen dem preis), jetzt ist da aber einer von euch mal dran. 

also wer meldet sich hier freiwillig?

vorneweg...ich nicht, ich habe da nicht so die ahnung von bakterien, aber ihr schon.


ja, wie siehts aus otto oder jochen...kümmert ihr euch da mal für uns darum.   

wir sind euch auch alle sehr dankbar dafür,oder?


----------



## juergen-b (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir die von Jürgen und Heike eingestellte Webseite durchgelesen.
> Da sage ich frei nach Goethe: "Die Worte hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube".
> ...




und genauso sehe ich das auch  

-- im teich bilden sich alle bakterien die ein geeignetes milieu vorfinden und die passenden nährstoffe ........ einzig herr schenn beschleunigt das einwenig.

genauso stirbt aber alles aus, was keine passende umgebung vorfindet.

-- was das überleben von biofilmen (egal welche) betrifft kommt es zuerst mal auf das alter an, mehrschichtige biolfilme überleben lange und auch vieles, so auch medikative eingriffe ............. erste lage stirbt ab und schottet die zweite und tiefere lagen gegen die giftstoffe ab (dieses erscheinen ist leider auch im menschlichen körper teilweise gang und gebe und erschwert medikamenten ihre arbeit zu tun - nachzulesen in der humanmedizin)

und dieses betrifft jeden biofilm - nicht nur den von einem biofilmreaktor !!

@jochen

-- es könnte ohne weiteres sein, daß sich in der röhre, gegen  ende, anoxische verhältnisse einstellen welche einen  nietratabbau ermöglichen.
-- desweiteren sagt man jedem mehrlagigen biofilm nach, daß er in seinem kern anoxisch arbeitet, sprich denitrifikation stattfindet.

ganz allgemein, es ist ohne weiteres möglich in relativ kurzer zeit medien mit einem guten biofilm zu versehen .......... dazu muß man ein kleines system herstellen, optimalste voraussetzungen schaffen und gut animpfen ..........

sorry herr dr. scheen ......... in meinen augen ist das zur verfügung stellen von teichwasser mehr oder weniger ein kleiner verkaufsgeck ....... mit dem hintergrund, nachahmern das handwerk zu versauern und einen wirtschaftlich angenehmen preis zu rechtfertigen (natürlich sollten die wasserwerte schon den allgemeingültigen normen entsprechen, kann man ja kurz testen)

was geliefert wird ist vermutlich ein biofilm, wie ihn jeder von uns irgendwo in seinem filter hat - jo ..... und der funktioniert dort auch :smoki


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi,



> ja, wie siehts aus otto oder jochen...kümmert ihr euch da mal für uns darum.



dann wäre es doch schön wenn sich Jürgen Scheen hier anmelden würde.
Ein funktionierender Nitratabbau, im Filter würde dem Forum und den Usern unheimlich weiterhelfen...

Mich persönlich würde dazu interessieren, was so ein Teil für ein 470 ltr. Aquarium kosten würde,
wenn es sich lohnt würde ich es ausprobieren, und kann mir dadurch ne Menge Wasser sparen.


----------



## BATE (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo
Jochen

Habe so ein Teil wie Du gesehen hast Gestern geschrottet.War für 200Liter
Becken ausgelegt.Gibt es bei Zajac in verschidenen größen.Ist von der Firma
Aqua Medic (Firma Sera baut scheinbar keine mehr),heißt Nitratreduktor
für 400liter Becken 101Euro     1000Liter Becken 257Euro.Weil die Behälter
so Klein ausgelegt sind müssen die Bakis(Backterien)mit Deniballs gefüttert
werden,(Deniballs ist Spezial Kunststoff der von den Bakis zersetzt sprich
gefressen wird)da eine schnelle Bakis Besiedelung und Große anzahl an Bakis
gewünscht ist.Kann man sich aber auch selber bauen.Ein Kunststofffaß mit
abnehmbaren Deckel(am besten Verschraubbar).2Anschlüsse fürs Wasser. 
Als Trägermaterial Filterwolle oder Kunststoff Kartoffelsäcke.Das Wasser
darf nur ganz langsam durch diesen Filter laufen.Damit die Bakis Zeit haben
denn Sauerstoff zu verbrauchen und dann in der Anerobenzone das Nitrat
sich schmecken zu lassen.Bei 50Liter Filtervolumen vieleicht 5-10Liter die
Stunde,sonst wird der Sauerstoff zuweit in denn Filter hinein getragen.Der 
Effekt wäre zu schwach.
Hallo
Juergen B
Ich bin deiner Meinung,wenn Wasser durch ein Behältnis langsam genug
durchfließt werden die Bakis denn Sauerstoff aufzerren und es kommt zu
einer Anärobenzone(Anoxisch).Und es wird Nitrat abgebaut wenn vorhanden.

Tschüss
Günther


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Günther,

ganz ehrlich, ich glaub einfach nicht daran,

schon alleine das man Bakterien mit Spezial Kunststoff füttern muß...?

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Wie gesagt ich will hier nichts schlecht reden, nur heutzutage kommen immer wieder sensationelle Filter Bakterien, Turbokies, Raketenlava oder irgendwelche Reaktoren auf den Markt,

nur sehr wenige halten das Versprechen, einige wenige"haben was",

ich bin immer noch der Meinung wenn sich ein Filter durchsetzt, der wirklich kostengünstig, steuerbar und bewießen seiner Funktion Nitrat abbaut, 
wird es der Renner.

Ein Biofilm zum Beispiel, bildet sich auch auf der blanken Teichfolie, Denitrifikation kann im Substrat stattfinden,

dieses jedoch alles zu steuern, und nicht irgendwann den Supergau zu bekommen,
das ist die Kunst.
Eine anaerobe Zone, kann ohne stetige überwachbaren Kontrolle sehr schnell zum Damoklesschwert werden.

Ich bin nicht altmodisch, überhaupt nicht...
ich bin für alles neue offen,
lasse mich gerne überreden,
jedoch in dieser Sache mehr als skeptisch.

Nur als Beispiel,
wer würde den Versuch hier im Forum machen,
seine Koi in eine Innenhälterung zu geben,
keine Wasserwechsel macht,
 die Tiere natürlich auch füttert,
und versucht sein Nitrat, mit einem Filter aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.

Natürlich geht das alles zB mit einer Kleinkläranlage, jedoch würde der technische Aufwand wohl den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## juergen-b (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hallo jochen,



> Natürlich geht das alles zB mit einer Kleinkläranlage, jedoch würde der technische Aufwand wohl den Rahmen sprengen.



aber nicht wirklich  

ich weiß das ist dein fachgebiet - aber aufgrund gewisser pers. umstände habe ich mich vor einiger zeit genau damit beschäftigt .......... eigentlich machen die dinger (egal welches system, nix anderes wie jeder teichfilter auch - einzig - sie haben intervallbeschickung und größere verweilzeiten.

von den kosten - geschenkt - da ist jeder tf oder vf billiger  

(wenn da nicht dieser elendige behörden wirwarr wäre mit der genehmigung, hätte ich in meck pomm für ein ganzes dorf die dinger zum spartarif gebaut  )


----------



## toschbaer (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallöchen,
die Macht der Bakterien , man sollte sie nicht unterschätzen  
Ihr wisst, dass man bei einen Nitratabbau im Filter 1mg O² haben sollte  ( normaler O² Gehalt bei mir im Teich ist 7,8 - 8,2 mg )
Ich habe es im April auf 2mg O² am Ende meines Filters geschafft; also am Bio-Kies-Pflanzenfilterteich (5,000Liter). Ich habe den 4-Kammerfilter(3,400L) nicht belüftet und die Wasserpflanzen waren noch sehr schwach. 
Das heißt, das Wasser muss schon eine Weile durch Medien fließen damit es nur 1mg O² hat  
Wer das schafft .... 
Ich belüfte den 4-Kammerfiter und den meisten Schlamm (wenn nicht sogar alles), fressen die Millionen von Wasserasseln  hmmm. 
Sie fressen sogar den Biofilm  und ich glaube das ist nicht gut! 
:shock 

Außerdem ist es absolut    :?  :evil :evil    :friede ....und wo ist der Kotze-smily geblieben?????

dass die Deutschen heute im Fußball VERLOREN haben!!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi,

@ jürgen,

sicherlich machbar ist das, wie ich schon geschrieben habe,
jedoch in einer Kleinkläranlage müssen ja keine Fische leben,
funktionieren tun die Dinger sehr gut,
ein Stromausfall, oder irgendwelche Faktoren welche die Bakterien zum kippen bringen und das Damoklesschwert schlägt zu.

Im Kläranlagenausgang, hast du dann eine Überschreitung der Abgabewerte(Grenzwerte), und du bekommst dann wenn es den öfters vorkommt erhebliche Schwierigkeiten mit den Ämtern...:shock 

den Fischen wird es dann aber kaum noch nutzen, und darum geht das hier.

Denitrifikation gibt es sehr oft im Teich, wie in deinem ersten Beitrag im Thema beschrieben.
 Ja es kann auch im vorgestellten Reaktor vorkommen, jedoch zu schaffen, das gesamte Nitrat aus dem Teich/Innenhälterung/Aquarium zu bekommen, nur verlässlich durch eine Filterung, das ist ein Wort, und darum geht es mir.

@ Friedhelm


 

im eingestellten Bild kann man sehr genau die Denitrifikationsphase erkennen...

wenn man die Redoxkurve nimmt, blaue Skala (die dritte) sieht man das die Linie nach unten fällt, und dann wie ein Knie aussieht, um dann steil nach unten zu fallen,
das nennt man das Nitratknie, ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird das Nitrat effizient abgebaut.

Ganz unten ist die Uhrzeit, nimmt man den Punkt zB 14.00Uhr und vergleicht den Punkt mit dem Sauerstoffwert, (rote Skala) ist er fasst bei 0,0mg/ltr, genau genommen in diesen Fall 0,02mg/ltr.

nochmal@ Jürgen... 

man kann auf diesem Bild auch sehr gut die von dir beschriebene Intervallbeschickung erkennen (Skala ganz oben)

Nun lass ich es aber gut sein, ich weiss, ich werde am Teich zumindest, so einen Filter nie nutzen... 

und zum Thema Fußball, als Fan von 1860 München ist man leiden gewöhnt...


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi jochen
ich habe da was gefunden:
 

so sieht das innenleben von einem bioreaktor aus.


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> ....und wo ist der Kotze-smily geblieben?????
> ......
> LG
> Friedhelm




hier


----------



## Haitu (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Guten morgen miteinander,

eine Teichanlage ohne Wasserwechsel, das ist mein Bestreben.
Viele Seiten Text habe ich zu diesem Thema gelesen.
Die Gründe sind zum einen, dass ich als Monteur ständig unterwegs bin und der Teich sich dann selber überlassen ist, zum anderen ist das vorhandene Wasser, Hausleitung schwankend zwischen 35 und 50mg Nitrat und der Bach vor meiner Haustür auch so um die 40mg der reinste Dünger.

Einige Jahre bin in nun schon mit der Errichtung der Teichanlage beschäftigt, Stückchen für Stückchen. Es ist dies meine einzige Freizeitbeschäftigung für die ich so ca. 4 Wochen im Jahr zur Verfügung habe.

Vor dem ersten Spatenstich stand dann auch die Frage, ist das überhaupt möglich. Wissen tu ich es noch nicht, aber ich bin guten Mutes.
Aus der Aquaristik kommend war mir die Altwasserszene bekannt.
Hierzu: http://www.altwasser-aquarium.de/beitraege/gastbeitrag_gerd.php

Das gilt es jetzt im größeren Stil konstruktiv umzusetzen.
1.	10cm Schlammbildung im Teich zulassen können.
2.	Schlammbildung im Filter zulassen können.
3.	Automatisches an/ausschalten der Umwältspumpen gewährleisten (Trockenlaufschutz) + für den Fall der Stoppfunktion den Filter belüften können.
4.	Erntbare Pflanzen einbringen.
5.	Hoffen, dass es ausreichend regnet.

Zu (1)	Kein Bodenablauf. Hier werde ich die Teichsole entsprechend formen. Damit aus dem Teich kein Moor wird, wird es eine separate tiefste Stelle geben aus der ich das Zuviel (einmal in Jahr?) absaugen kann.
Zu (2)	Der Filter ist in der Art eines Bodenfilters vorgesehen, allerdings mit einem 20cm zugänglichen Freiwasserraum unterhalb des Mediums. Hier darf sich Schlamm absetzen, der, wenn alles richtig läuft, reinster Dauerhumus sein sollte. In dem Medium soll sich dann auch der Biofilm entwickeln dürfen. Einen Text in Sachen Biofilm gibt es hier: http://sundoc.bibliothek.uni-halle.de/habil-online/01/01H090/habil.pdf Eine wie immer geartete Reinigung/Rückspülung des Mediums ist nicht vorgesehen. Wie im Teich, so auch hier eine tiefste Stelle um ein Zuviel absaugen zu können.
Zu (3)	Es gibt eine Vorklärung in Form eines Absetzers da ein Siebgewebe und auch ein Bogensieb der ständigen Nachschau bedarf. Ein Trommelfilter würde zwar automatisch rückspülen, bedarf aber einer Frischwasserzufuhr und eines Kanalanschlusses, beides lässt sich an der Stelle, wo die Teichanlage ihren Platz hat nicht bzw. nur mit erheblichem Aufwand realisieren. Die Pumpensteuerung und Filterbelüftung funktioniert über Niveauschalter, Relais bzw. Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerungen. Die Wasserzufuhr zum Absetzer läuft als Schwerkraftsystem. 
Zu (4)	Neben der Tätigkeit der Bakterien bei der auch Gase erzeugt werden die in die Atmosphäre entweichen sind es erntbare Pflanzen mit denen man Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser bekommt ohne belastetes durch unbelastetes Wasser ersetzen zu müssen. Damit ich gut an die Pflanzen komme sind die Sumpfzonen des Teiches in separaten Pflanzbecken zu 90% ausgelagert.
Zu (5)	Man stelle sich einen See vor, der eine Zu- und einen Ablauf hat. Es läuft oberflächlich ein und oberflächlich aus. Auch in einem System wie mein Teich es sein soll, darf nicht das Unterste zum Obersten gekehrt werden. Darum wird nur über einen Skimmer abgezogen und der Rücklauf in etwa 40cm unterhalb der max. Wasserlinie stattfinden. Ich strebe die Möglichkeit einer Wasserspiegelabsenkung von 15cm durch Verdunstung an bis die Pumpen ausschalten und die Belüftung des Filters einsetzt.

Jetzt brauche ich aber auch noch die Möglichkeit das System zu optimieren. Da bleibt mir dann nur die Regulierung des quantitativen Wasserumlaufs.
Hier gönne ich mir dann eine regulierbare Pumpe in Verbindung mit einem Durchflussmesser


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Otto
schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen  

so ähnlich hat mein Teich viele Jahre funktioniert  

ok. später kam ein Spaltsieb hinzu 
und 
meine "Skimmerei" war ein 2. System

schönes WE


----------



## jochen (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi,

@ Otto,



> der Tätigkeit der Bakterien bei der auch Gase erzeugt werden die in die Atmosphäre entweichen


... 

so stehts in der 13. Ausgabe vom Klärwärtertaschenbuch von 1998 das ich als Quelle hier verwende. ich bin halt nicht so wortgewand... 

_In nicht belüfteten (anoxischen) Becken oder Zonen bekommen die Bakterien keinen Sauerstoff mehr; sie sind daher gezwungen, das Nitrat aufzunehmen, zu spalten und den Sauerstoff zu veratmen. Den Stickstoff geben sie als Gas ins Wasser ab, von wo er in die Luft entweicht_

so umschreibt man wohl am besten die Denitrifikation, welche du anstrebst.

Wir sagen dazu, "das Nitrat knacken", aber wenn ich das geschrieben hätte, würden die meißten denken ich wäre...:crazy , deshalb das Zitat aus dem Büchlein, was ansonsten nicht meine Art ist.

Die Situation, welche du anstrebst, oder die Karsten geschafft hat, kann man nicht mit einem schnell eingebauten denitrifizierenten Filter erreichen,
es ist das System Teich an sich, schwer zu erreichen, man muß sein System kennen, es leben... , ähnlich wie bei dem Altwasserjunkies in der Aquaristik, genau wie in verschiedenen Kläranlagen, von der Technik sind viele vergleichbar, jedoch seine Anlage zu steuern, das erfordert einfach Feingefühl, für mich in einem Koiteich nicht zu erreichen, dazu benötigt man einem Bodenfilter, oder so gebaut wie bei deinen Systemen.

@ Jürgen,

eigentlich ganz simpel...


----------



## gerd5000 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Teichfreunde. 
Wollte mich mal wieder melden und von meinem Teich berichten.
Meine Teichtechnik hat sich etwas verändert, und zwar:
Aquamax 12000 Eco und SterilAir im Pumpenschacht, Trommelfilter von Heinrich Sprick und Biofilmreaktor.
Meine Wasserwerte zur Zeit:
PH   =7,5
GH   = 6
KH   = 6
NH4 = < 0,5
NO2 = 0
NO3 = 0
PO4 = 0

Und das bei 20 Kois 30-60 cm, 60 Jungkois von mittlerweile 6-15 cm und 3 Stören von ca 50 cm in 22000 Liter Teichwasser ohne Wasserwechsel.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## jochen (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi Gerd,

83 Koi und 3 __ Störe in 22000ltr,...:shock 
ist das ein Verkaufsbecken, oder dein Gartenteich?

alle Achtung das muß wirklich ein Superfilter sein...:?

wobei ich denke, das gerade mal der exquisite UVC Brenner, und der TOP Trommelfilter hier dein Becken schon übertrieben ausgedrückt steril halten,
da hat es die Biostufe, (ich meine hiermit jedoch die Nitrifikation) leicht zum arbeiten... 

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht vorstellen, das sich bei solchen fast schon hygienischen Voraussetzungen sich Denitrifikanten ansammeln, die ja bekanntlich in anaeroben Zustand ihre Arbeit verrichten.

Aber du schreibst ja,

absoluter Überbesatz,
noch nie Wasserwechsel gemacht, (......Regen?....Pflanzen?)

und dann Nitrat... , und Nitrit null...

einfach klasse, muß man neidlos anerkennen...
den Pluspunkt hat der Reaktor.


----------



## gerd5000 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Jochen.
Es ist ein Gartenteich. Die Jungfische sollen unbedigt raus, nur die Hucken sind so schnell. Keine Chance mit Kescher.
Die Wasserwerte sind bei mir schon länger so gut. Den TF und die Sterilair habe ich erst seit 4 Wochen. Die SterilAir habe ich nur zur Entkeimung an, Schwebealgen hatte ich vorher keine. Ich habe vorher mit Sifi II und 50µ Filterbeutel gefiltert, und natürlich mit dem Biofilmreaktor.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi
habe hier was sehr interssantes über biofilmreaktor gefunden guckst du..
http://www.koi-hobby.de/teich-technik/filtertechnik_biologisch/mehrkammerfilter_oder_biofilmre.html

bin mal auf eure meinungen gespannt.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> habe hier was sehr interssantes über biofilmreaktor gefunden guckst du..
> http://www.koi-hobby.de/teich-technik/filtertechnik_biologisch/mehrkammerfilter_oder_biofilmre.html
> 
> bin mal auf eure meinungen gespannt.




Hallo 

Im Abschnitt 4 von Jürgen`s Link.: Intensive Selbstreinigungsvorgänge in der Natur zum Beispiel im Kiesbett eines Fließgewässers.

Genau so läuft mein Natur-Bioreaktor in meinem Teich, ohne irgend ein merkwürdiges Rohr. 
Das Wasser stömt im Teich durch den flachen Pflanzenbereichereich ca. 4,5 m über feinen Kies.
Ohne UVC Algenkanone und anderen Schnickschnack.
Wer diese Geräte gebraucht, hat seinen Teich falsch gebaut oder ist Anfänger, der sich alles aufschwatzen ließ.

Der letzte Wasserwechsel war notgedrungen im September da eine Naht geschweißt werden mußte.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi werner
jetzt mußt mich da aber ein wenig aufklären.
du hast ja sicherlich noch eine andere filteranlage, als deinen faserfilter
und vor allem wie sind deine nitratwerte im teich?
du hast doch einen relativ hohen fischbesatz zu deinem teichvolumen
und keinerlei "schnickschnack"?

ich würde mich über eine ehrliche antwort freuen, weil mich dieses thema zur zeit sehr interessiert (hat auch echt nix mit unserer alten meinungsverschiedenheit zu tun).



> Wer diese Geräte gebraucht, hat seinen Teich falsch gebaut oder ist Anfänger, der sich alles aufschwatzen ließ.



wobei der satz nicht auf alle teiche zu münzen ist.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi Jürgen

Wegen dem starken Überbesatz ( 83 Fische auf 22 m3 ist ja noch bescheiden) habe ich zusätzlich einen Rieselfilter.

Nitrat 0, 
Habe dieses Frühjahr 6 Hände mit Dünger zwischen die Pflanzen geworfen,  damit sie überhaupt hochkamen. 
Leider etwas zu spät, die Pflanzenmasse ist max. die hälfte vom letzten Jahr. Heute hat der __ Rohrkolben 1 Kolben, letztes Jahr waren es 13.

Trotz Düngung keine Algen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi werner



> Wegen dem starken Überbesatz ( 83 Fische auf 22 m3 ist ja noch bescheiden) habe ich zusätzlich einen Rieselfilter.



in deinem profil steht doch 6m³? 

also deine vorfilterung und rieselfilter können kein nitrat abbauen.

dann hast du nitratwerte von 0.

wenn das stimmt, könnte ich doch meine zukünftige gut durchströmte pflanzenzone ähnlich wie du deinen teich bauen und würde mein nitrat abgebaut werden, oder? 
dann hätte ich mir den bodenfilter erspart. 

liege ich da richtig oder habe ich was falsch verstanden? 

wenn ich ehrlich bin, muß ich sagen, daß ich mit den ganzen nitratabbau noch mal vorne anfangen muß.
wenn ich bei mir im teich den 0² gehalt messe, ist er überall gleich.
okay, mein teich wälze ich auch in nicht einmal einer stunde um.
aber selbst nach mehreren stunden, ohne O² anreicherung, ist genügent sauerstoff da.
nitrat kann nur in sauerstofflosen umgebungen abgebaut werden.
wie funktioniert denn nun das ganze bei dir?
ich gebe zu, da muß ich passen. 
vielleicht kannst du mir es ja mal erklären, ich wäre dir echt dankbar.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hallo Jürgen

Die Angaben in meinem Profil stimmen. Das mit den 83 Fischen war auf Beitrag 32 bezogen.

Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren bei 6 m3 einmal einen Besatz von 15 Koi und 70 Goldfischen.
Wenn du diesen Besatz auf 22 m3 umrechnest kommst du auf etwas mehr als 83-85 Fische. 

Dieses war vor 4 Jahren über die Winterzeit, es gab im Frühjahr einen kranken __ Goldfisch, der heute noch lebt.
In den letzten 8 Jahren gab es aber nie eine Algenblüte, anfangs gab es Fadenalgen, die es seit 5 Jahren auch nicht mehr gibt. 

Wie du siehst sehr unglaubwürdig und keinem zu Empfehlen.

Es kommt nur darauf an, den Dreck schnell aus dem System zu bekommen.
Hierbei ist es Schnurzegal ob es TF,Fliesfilter oder grobe Filterfaser ist.

Das Problem bei dem meisten Teichen ist, das sie falsch gebaut sind, und sich der Dreck in irgendwelchen Ecken zersetzt.

Mit deinem Gedankenansatz, deinen nächsten Teich wie einen Trichter zu bauen, bist du schon auf der richtigen Schiene.

Genau so habe ich auch vor Jahren angefangen zu denken.

Wozu einen Vortex neben den Teich, wenn ich es im Teich auch hinbekomme.

Es muss kein Trichter sein, es gibt Pumpen, die mit Düsen die strömungsarmen Bereiche aufwirbeln können, das Wasser im Teich in eine Drehbewegung und somit den Schmutz in die Mitte zum Bodenablauf bringt.

Hierbei reichen Interwalle, selbst beim Bodenablauf. Wozu 24 Stunden mit starken Pumpen einen Köddel nach dem anderen absaugen. ( Der Dreck zersetzt sich nicht in Minuten. )
So könnte ein Jahresunterhalt von 3000 Euro auf Bruchteile reduziert werden.
( In Zukunft doch eine Überlegung wert   )
Ich hatte mir oft Gedanken gemacht über zusätzliche Biologische Filter und habe es immer wieder verworfen, wozu auch. Bakterienkulturen die Sauerstoff verbrauchen und Dünger produzieren, extra züchten?

Alles neben den Teich , wenn ich es im Teich habe? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=166245#post166245

Ich muss bei Stromausfall auch nicht gleich in Panik verfallen. 

Wie du auf Bildern erkennen kannst beinhaltet meine Pfütze Bodengrund und Pflanzen, hierbei muß ich mir über Nitratabbau keine Gedanken machen.
Sauerstoffarme Schichten befinden sich irgendwo im unteren Bereich des Bodengrundes. 

Wie es aussehen kann, wenn der Schmutz schnell aus dem System kommt siehst du hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=159649#post159649 Beiträge 102-105

Siehe auch den Link von Wikipedia und achte in der Tabelle auf Sauerstoff und Bakteriendichte. 

Weitere Bilder von Nährstoffarmen Gewässern, die ich noch aus einer Zeit kenne, als noch Minen und anderer Kriegsschrott herumlagen:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Plitvice_underwater.jpg

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:HR_-_Plitvice_(Plitvička_Jezera)9.JPG

http://www.pictures-croatia.com/plitvice/plitvice-018.jpg

Bei den Gewässern auf den Bildern, warten die Bakterien sehnsüchtig, das die Tiere endlich etwas fallen lassen.

So, nun hast du etwas zum lesen und Grübeln und ich erst einmal Ruhe vor dir. 



.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute dieses Thema mit allen Links ziemlich genau und aufmerksam gelesen.

Ottos Teichkonzept hat mich dabei besonders interessiert, weil sich seine Erwartungen weitgehend mit den meinen decken, auch  mit dem Argument der fehlenden Wartungsmöglichkeit technischer Einrichtungen zu jeder Zeit. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Ottos Konzept mit der *Altwasser- Variante *aufgehen  wird, wie in dem Link beschrieben, denn seine Teichplanung erscheint mir fehlerfrei, was ich von meinem Teichbau wahrlich nicht behaupten kann, es handelt sich bei mir sozusagen um eine 70m³ fassende Fehlkonstruktion aus Beton, genutzt als *Altwasserbecken *seit nunmehr genau 10 Jahren. 

Wasserwechsel sind bei mir nicht möglich, da  kein Kanalanschluss, -Teichlage im steilen Hang, -unter meinem Teich zwei Häuser. Es wird bei mir nur die Verdunstungsmenge + entnommenes  Gießwasser für einen Teil des Gartens automatisch aus meiner großen Zisterne ersetzt und fallweise der Wasserverlust, der beim Einsatz des Schlammsaugers entsteht.

*Nitrat war für mich bisher kein Thema*
Seit einigen Jahren habe ich Schleierschwanzfische (Selbstversorger) im Teich und mache seither  regelmäßige Wassertests. Nitrit, *Nitrat,* Ammonium/ Ammoniak und Phosphat waren bisher noch bei keinem Test nachweisbar, dem entsprechend war und ist das Pflanzenwachstum ohne zusätzliche Düngung äußerst dürftig. Die Färbung des Wassers ist eher gelb/bräunlich als grün, wie für Altwasser in dem Link beschrieben.   Das Wasser riecht immer angenehm bis frisch, obwohl es sich bei meinem Teich um ein tatsächlich stehendes Gewässer handelt. Von Umwälzung kann bei meinem Teich ernsthaft keine Rede sein, denn es läuft bei mir lediglich eine kleine Pumpe in einer Regentonne, welche die drei Außenbecken ( früher Pflanzenfilter) mit je 150 Liter Teichwasser pro Stunde versorgt, das in den Teich zurückfließt. Auf diese Weise wälzt sich das Teichwasser (ungefiltert) etwa einmal in 6 Tagen um. Etwas  Dreck von dem langsam zirkulierenden Teichwasser setzt sich in den Außenbecken ab, die mit Bodenabläufen ausgestattet sind und wird täglich als Gießwasser abgelassen.

Die *Denitrifikation *funktioniert in meinem Teich sehr gut. 

Mein Teich ist nicht etwa trichterförmig gebaut, mit Schlammdepot in der Mitte, wie häufig empfohlen, sondern als windschiefe Ebene, wodurch Verschmutzungen auf dem substratlosen  Teichboden bis zur längsten Außenmauer gleiten und dann  der Mauer entlang  zum tiefsten Punkt in  ein Schlammloch am Ende der Mauer. Da diese Stützmauer starker Sonnenbestrahlung ausgesetzt ist, erwärmt sich das Wasser in diesem Bereich besonders stark ( bis 35°) und ich vermute darin zumindest einen der Gründe für den Sauerstoffmangel, denn nirgends sonst im Teich erfolgt eine Denitrifikation. Durch die günstige Lage und Tiefe (2m-2,40) kann der Schlamm auch längerfristig liegen bleiben, bzw. ein Überschuss leicht aus dem Schlammloch gesaugt werden.

Einige Verbesserungen für meinen Teich habe ich vor, aber das gehört nicht hier her.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## zickenkind (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo,

möchte dieses thema mal wieder zum leben erwecken......
habe die letzten tage mich mit diesem thema beschäftigt. aber da auch ich nicht krösus bin würde ich gerne versuchen so einen biofilmfilter selber zu bauen. habe einige artikel/berichte von jürgen sch. gelesen der das ja beruflich vertreibt. leider gibt es da nirgendwo irgendwelche preise..... was ich auch verstehen kann. was mich aber am meisten intressiert, wie hoch ist der durchfluss von wasser in diesen biofilter??? hat evtl einer von euch sich ausser "gerd5000" sprich gerd noch so eine filter zugelegt. vieleicht kannst du gerd ja noch mal ein paar "FREIE" daten liefern sofern das von jürgen sch. erlaubt ist und du keinen ärger bekommst. glaube du hast eine biofilter von ihm.....   lege auch keinen wert darauf das der filter in 7 tagen funzt habe halt zeit.  

bin nun mal gespannt wer noch interesse am thema hat....


73 michael


----------



## gerd5000 (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo. Es ist komisch, das keiner glauben will, das man einen solch hochwertigen Biofilm nicht selbst herstellen kann. Es wurde oft genug, auch in anderen Foren erklärt, das es eine sehr aufwändige, mehrtägige Prozedur ist, genau den Biofilm herzustellen, der für meinen Teich optimal funktioniert. Viele bringen den Biofilm mit normalen Bakterienkulturen zusammen, was aber zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind. Was Herr Scheen in ca. 7 Tagen vollbringt, würde bei selbstständiger Bildung mehrere Jahre dauern und wäre dann immer noch nicht so effektiv abgestimmt. Es ist nicht damit getan, ein paar Röhrchen in ein dickeres Rohr zu stecken und abzuwarten.
Wenn Deine Literzahl richtig ist, schätze ich mal die Kosten ca.zwischen 60 und 70 EUR pro m³. Mein Bifi läuft seit August 2007 ununterbrochen durch, und ich hatte zu keiner Zeit schlechte Wasserwerte. Zum Durchfluss: 10 m³ pro Stunde bei mir. Kann nicht mehr sagen, weil ich mit einer Aquamax 12000 Eco arbeite.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## toschbaer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Gerd,
auch wenn es so ist, dass man diesen "speziellen" Biofilm nicht schaffen kann.  
Trotz alle dem habe ich so ein ähnliches Teil gebaut! 

Wie und warum??
 

Warum: 

Ich filtere das Oberflächenwasser vom Skimmer in einem Extrabecken, das ich vor 4 Wochen gebaut habe.  Das Wasser fließt erst durch Panzergewebe (4mm) und dann durch Vlies (2x 3cm stark). Dieses werde ich zu gegebener Zeit durch einen selbstgebauten Vliesfilter ersetzen (die Teile dafür habe ich schon zu Hause)
Das Oberflächenwasser ist jetzt vom meisten Schmutz gesäubert!
Jetzt fließt das Wasser in ein 3m langes 150-er Rohr, das immer mit Wasser gefüllt ist -auch wenn ich die Pumpe mal ausschalte . In dieses Rohr habe ich Gewebe hinein gehängt; es sieht aus wie ein Fischernetz und zwar mehrlagig. Das Wasser kann dieses Gewebe wunderbar durchspülen und bewegen! 
Das Gewebe wurde vorher von mir mit Bakterien besiedelt, indem ich es in eine belüftete Wassertonne gegeben habe.
1 Tag : Erst habe ich dort eine Handvoll Erde hineingegeben.
2 und 3 Tag : Fermentgetreide
4 und 5 Tag : Bakterien aus unserer Klärgrube (wir haben auch so ein Belebungsbecken )

Dann habe ich das Gewebe in das Rohr gehängt, durch das zur Zeit 7500l fließen.

Ja, was soll ich sagen, ich hatte vorher klares Wasser und die Werte waren gut;.... und jetzt habe ich immer noch klares Wasser!! 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich ein Biofilmrohr und vielleicht in 1 oder 4 Jahre einen Biofilmreaktor!? 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hi Friedhelm,
ja, und warum denn zum Teufel nicht?
Wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen, alle Tiere sich im Teich wohl fühlen, und der Aufwand für das System übersehbar ist - dann keine Diskussion!


----------



## maglite (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

moin.

habe mir auch einen pseudo biofilmreaktor gebaut!
ich habe 3mal 2meter 160er KG rohre mit rifflerohren(in verschiedenen durchmessern) ausm baumarkt gefüllt und im boden in horizontaler lage versenkt und mit ca. 3000L/h durchstöhmt!
als vorfilterung habe ich nen (sehr)-kleinen vortex mit einen groben sieb!
werte sind prima, nur dass, grade jetzt in der blütezeit, das wasser total grün ist!
ich werden wohl nicht drum herrum kommen noch einen SiFi mit ner extra pumpe parallel anzuklemmen!

hat jemand erfahrungen/bilder von einen SiFi-eigenbau?

mfg tobias


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hi Friedhelm,
> ja, und warum denn zum Teufel nicht?
> Wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen, alle Tiere sich im Teich wohl fühlen, und der Aufwand für das System übersehbar ist - dann keine Diskussion!



Genau das!!
Der Aufwand = hält sich in Grenzen (hab ja sonst nichts zu tun)

Hallo Tobias,
hast Du die Röhrchen vorher geimpft?
Wie sind die Wasserwerte einmal am Beginn und dann am Ende des Rohres?
Kannst Du den Leitwert messen? (Dies würde ich auch gerne von Gerd erfahren!?)
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## maglite (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

hi.

geimpft habe ich das innenleben der verrohrung nicht!
ich habe es bisher nur mit einen billigem 5 in 1 test gearbeitet
mein KH wert ist wohl etwas gering und mein wasser ist sau grün!!!
ich denke mal, dass der reaktor nicht so arbeitet wie er soll!
habe im zulauf in den reaktor noch einen sprudelstein gelegt, evtl. anreicherung für die bakterien?!
was tut man nicht alles um geld zu sparen


----------



## maglite (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

moin

ich war gestern im fachgeschäft um mein wasser testen zu lassen!:beeten

alles perfekte werte

der fisch-spezi sagte auch, wenn man weder nitrit noch nitrat hat, funzt der biofilter

und er meinte auch, dass eine starke belüftung das wachstum das algen steigert! was nu....algen oder die __ störe schwimmen oben


----------



## fbr (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Gerd,
immer noch zufrieden mit dem Biofilmreaktor?


----------



## gerd5000 (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Franz. Der Bifi läuft immer noch ohne Probleme.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## fbr (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Gerd,
na TOLL 

Sag bitte, wie viel Gramm fütterst Du pro Tag?
Deine Nitratwerte sind bei?


----------



## gerd5000 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Franz.
Habe immer Becherweise gefüttert. Mußte erst mal wiegen.
Also: 200 gr. Koifutter und 80 gr. Störfutter.
Der Nitratwert liegt immer zwischen 20 und 40.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## fbr (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Filterbau - Biofilmreaktor?*

Hallo Gerd,


----------

